# Estação Meteorológica de Bragança



## Dan (3 Set 2005 às 17:41)

Aqui estão algumas fotos que dão uma ideia da localização da estação meteorológica de Bragança.

A entrada da estação, no alto desta rua:




A estação:




A vista que se tem da estação:


----------



## Fil (3 Set 2005 às 21:02)

Ahh ai está ela!   

Um dia tenho que ir lá dar uma volta também.   

PS: que seco está tudo


----------



## Iceberg (18 Jun 2006 às 22:41)

Que bom poder ver imagens de Bragança e dos montes transmontanos ...

Já agora, desfaçam-me uma dúvida que tenho desde há algum tempo.

Frequentemente, quando visualizo páginas na Net, no lugar das fotografias, aparece-me um quadrado pequeno com uma cruz vermelha dentro, em vez da foto.

Como é que eu informaticamente posso resolver este problema. Terá a ver com as definições de segurança do meu browser?


----------



## tozequio (18 Jun 2006 às 22:46)

Em princípio quer dizer que a imagem já não se encontra disponível... mas pode ser que haja alguém que saiba mais do que eu que te possa esclarecer a dúvida.


----------



## Luis França (27 Jun 2006 às 12:30)

*Topem lá esta nuvem*

Esta nuvem foi fotografada em Cedars, USA
http://www.cyberspaceorbit.com/cloud_waves062406_2l.jpg

Acerca da cruzinha vermelha e nada de foto pode ter a ver com a imagem estar retirada, o javascript estar desligado/bloqueado ou com a segurança do vosso browser. Experimentem o netscape 8.2 , o Firefox /Mozilla, o Opera 9 beta ou o Flo9ck. Boa sorte.


----------



## dj_alex (27 Jun 2006 às 20:38)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Esta nuvem foi fotografada em Cedars, USA
> http://www.cyberspaceorbit.com/cloud_waves062406_2l.jpg



boa foto!!!

Aqui fica mais uma


----------



## Bruno Campos (28 Jun 2006 às 09:39)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Esta nuvem foi fotografada em Cedars, USA
> http://www.cyberspaceorbit.com/cloud_waves062406_2l.jpg
> 
> Acerca da cruzinha vermelha e nada de foto pode ter a ver com a imagem estar retirada, o javascript estar desligado/bloqueado ou com a segurança do vosso browser. Experimentem o netscape 8.2 , o Firefox /Mozilla, o Opera 9 beta ou o Flo9ck. Boa sorte.





Fantástica!!!!


----------



## Iceberg (29 Jun 2006 às 22:42)

Aquela foto da nuvem está simplesmente fantástica. Nunca tinha visto formações nebulosas semelhantes.

Já agora, sabiam que na eleição do "site" mais estranho de 2005, foi vencedor um "site" de um britânico que se dedica há já alguns anos à caça de nuvens. Ou seja, é um fanático por nuvens e céus nublados, e promete acabar com a ditadura do céu limpo. Protesta contra as imagens das agências de viagens que mostram sempre paisagens paradisíacas com céus azuis. O "site" contém milhares de fotografias, milhares de pessoas registadas, organizam-se viagens para visualizar, por exemplo, uma nuvem (chamada "Morning Glory") que se assemelha a um enorme rolo do tamanho de um pequeno país, e que apenas aparece na Austrália, se não me falha a memória, em determinados dias do ano, uma vez por ano.

O que é certo, é que o administrador do "site" já dá palestras em conceituadas universidades de todo o mundo.

Prometo em breve colocar aqui o link para esse site.
Tomei conhecimento dele através de uma reportagem na "Visão".


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Jun 2006 às 08:40)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Aquela foto da nuvem está simplesmente fantástica. Nunca tinha visto formações nebulosas semelhantes.
> 
> Já agora, sabiam que na eleição do "site" mais estranho de 2005, foi vencedor um "site" de um britânico que se dedica há já alguns anos à caça de nuvens. Ou seja, é um fanático por nuvens e céus nublados, e promete acabar com a ditadura do céu limpo. Protesta contra as imagens das agências de viagens que mostram sempre paisagens paradisíacas com céus azuis. O "site" contém milhares de fotografias, milhares de pessoas registadas, organizam-se viagens para visualizar, por exemplo, uma nuvem (chamada "Morning Glory") que se assemelha a um enorme rolo do tamanho de um pequeno país, e que apenas aparece na Austrália, se não me falha a memória, em determinados dias do ano, uma vez por ano.
> 
> ...





é este o site ????    
www.dropbears.com/brough/ 

imagens espectaculares mmo....


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jun 2006 às 10:49)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> é este o site ????
> www.dropbears.com/brough/
> 
> imagens espectaculares mmo....




Mais ondas internas


----------



## Luis França (6 Jul 2006 às 00:15)

Cuidado com as imitações: aquela montagem da Lua com aquele "mar" foi feita com o programa Bryce/ Maya. Já foi contestada em fóruns estrangeiros como simulação irreal (a Lua nunca atinge aquele diâmetro, nem perto dos pólos).
No entanto, continua a ser uma imagem bonita. (pode ser que daki a 10 ma tenhamos uma visão dos nossos céus assim ...  )


----------



## dj_alex (6 Jul 2006 às 12:23)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Cuidado com as imitações: aquela montagem da Lua com aquele "mar" foi feita com o programa Bryce/ Maya. Já foi contestada em fóruns estrangeiros como simulação irreal (a Lua nunca atinge aquele diâmetro, nem perto dos pólos).
> No entanto, continua a ser uma imagem bonita. (pode ser que daki a 10 ma tenhamos uma visão dos nossos céus assim ...  )



Não sabia.... Mas é como dizes...é bem bonita a imagem..


----------



## Fil (11 Nov 2006 às 21:10)

Descobri há pouco tempo que Bragança tem uma 2º estação meteorológica que pertence á Escola Superior Agrária . Pelo relevo do terreno onde se situa (mesmo ao fundo da encosta onde se situa o meu bairro), deve ter mínimas muito mais baixas que a estação do IM que fica em cima dum monte:






A do IM fica aqui:


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2006 às 00:52)

Fil disse:


> Descobri há pouco tempo que Bragança tem uma 2º estação meteorológica que pertence á Escola Superior Agrária . Pelo relevo do terreno onde se situa (mesmo ao fundo da encosta onde se situa o meu bairro), deve ter mínimas muito mais baixas que a estação do IM que fica em cima dum monte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em situações anticiclonicas pode ter valores 2/3ºC mais baixos que os da estação do IM. Alias, quase toda a cidade deve ter valores mais baixos em situações anticiclonicas.


----------

